# Princess Jasmine outfit?



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All

Would like to buy some for kids for dress-up 

Anyone know where I can buy some princess jasmine/prince alladdin outfits in dubai? (some nice ones not cheap ones)

Thanks alot 
P


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pandabearest said:


> Hi All
> 
> Would like to buy some for kids for dress-up
> 
> ...


i think you could find costumes at the party store in jumeirah plaza. i'm not sure if they're still open there as i went there some 4 years ago though.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Does toys r us has those clothes, I'm not sure, you may check baby shop also.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a costume shop in a small mall on the road between Satwa and Jumeirah 1. I forget the name of the road but it's well-known. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Would one of the mods please correct the thread title?

To the OP, you could try The Party Center. I don't think the toy stores have any costumes. I tried to find one for my son but it was limited to Toy Story 3 costumes only!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> *Would one of the mods please correct the thread title?*
> 
> To the OP, you could try The Party Center. I don't think the toy stores have any costumes. I tried to find one for my son but it was limited to Toy Story 3 costumes only!


Pam, Pam, Pam.... you are an odd one... Does the misspelling really bother you that much? 

I mean I don't have a Princess *Jasime *outfit and don't know where to buy a Princess *Jasime *outfit. Please, someone help the OP find a Princess *Jasime *outfit. 

OP, is the outfit for you, I ask because you put a smiley by that particular sentence, so makes me wonder who the Princess *Jasime * and *Alladdin *outfits are for.... 

*(I know, I am such an a$$)*


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

^^No was thinking more authentic than simply from a toy shop.... Since Im in the middle east...right?

For my children nieces and nephews actually - Kids for dress ups at home.

What about belly dancer style outfits? Any one know my chances in Bur Dubai? Ive noticed a few novelty / specialty shops there. Thought someone might know.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

My suggestion no good then?


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

^^will try thank you and all the posters whom helped.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pandabearest said:


> ^^No was thinking more authentic than simply from a toy shop.... Since Im in the middle east...right?
> 
> For my children nieces and nephews actually - Kids for dress ups at home.
> 
> What about belly dancer style outfits? Any one know my chances in Bur Dubai? Ive noticed a few novelty / specialty shops there. Thought someone might know.


ok, i got you now. it's not for a party, it's something like a souvenir from the middle east, right?

if i may make a cultural observation here, those are persian costumes not local, so it's not exactly local tradition, but anyway... back to being practical about your request.

there are beautiful belly dancer costumes at the souvemir shops in malls here - i think you could start from the souvenir shop in moe, next to the persian rug shops on the first floor, and they'll help you from there.

i would also try mazaya centre on szr between interchanges 2 and 3, on the same side with porsche and al safa park... 

as for boys... i think you need to check out the big souk and the shops there.

let us know how it's going


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

^Yup i know its not local.... Yep your right about what u am after.... Will try. Might even try Dragon mart. I was actually after a specific shop and location. But I like your ideas. 



Why does everyone have to 'correct' and 'dissect' other peoples posts? You can see that I am posting a question, if you have a 'helpful' answer reply, if you have OCD with other peoples posts dont reply keep it to yourself. Its use-less not use-ful.

Ive used forums in other countries and hav not suiffered some of the garbage replies that you get on here when you ask for advice/info sharing. Get a grip, go do something else with your time. You obviously have alot of it on your hands.


----------

